# FIRST CHROMER OF THE SEASON!!!!!!!



## steelhead sniper 860

CAUGHT MY FIRST STEELHEAD OF THE SEASON TODAY!!!!!

Tried off the boat all morning from upstream of the marina to the mouth with only two bass. So we docked, buddy went to go get the truck, I grabbed his rod since it was closer to the dock and made a few last casts that produced my first of the season!


----------



## steelhead1

Nice! I got my first yesterday as well.


----------



## SelfTaught

Nice fish dude


----------



## ejsell

Great way to catch him! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cast-off

Way to go! Never give up. I have been out three times not a single strike. I will be back out I don't know the meaning of quit.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Took me more then 3 attempts to get my first this year! I had a daughter last summer which has limited my time on the water so I definitely appreciate every opportunity I get on the river whether I'm catching or just fishing.


----------



## zimmerj

Got my first this morning on the Grand. Very thick. Starting to show some red on the gill plate. May have been in the river for a week or two. I love that tug!


----------



## 3wt7X

Nice!!! I went 2 for 2 on the Grand this morning dead drifting single eggs with a Spey rod. I tried swinging some flies in the morning with no response. Water is still warm and fish are sparse and condensed in deeper runs, but there are a few there!!!


----------



## Willyfield

We went to the long Conneaut wall yesterday and went one for one. Caught him despite my son trying to knock him off with the net!


----------



## benfish909

Hey sniper was that at the rocky ? Or out east


----------



## ldrjay

Willyfield said:


> We went to the long Conneaut wall yesterday and went one for one. Caught him despite my son trying to knock him off with the net!


we whacked seven or eight in one hole at conny Saturday. unbelievable


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

benfish909 said:


> Hey sniper was that at the rocky ? Or out east


I caught this fish at the Rocky River marina


----------



## benfish909

Thanks sniper. We will probably be out tomorrow trolling the mouth


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Goodluck to all, wish I had more time I would be fishing 5 days a week if I still could


----------



## fritoking

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Goodluck to all, wish I had more time I would be fishing 5 days a week if I still could


Same here...I ran into a nice lady sunday at the conneaut ,it was just her 2nd time ever,she asked for advice since we had caught fish and I helped her as much as I could. She told me her first trip she caught 2 right away and thought wow, this is easy ! Lol.... She lives 10 minutes from conneaut....I was envious to say the least.


----------



## benfish909

Went out of rocky and trolled with spoons for a few hours this evening. 1 nice steel prob around 26" and 6 short walleye.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Nice!!!!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Hooked a big chromer today on a hot-n-tot, as soon as I set the hook the fish shot out of the water and spit my lure instantly.


----------



## ldrjay

how do those hot and tots work casting?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

ldrjay said:


> how do those hot and tots work casting?


Ive had Good luck on them in the fall time and springtime when the waters above 40 -45 degrees. Usually use the gold/ ones with yellow dots and recently have been trying the white madflash thats basically transparent with some flash/prism on the inside.


----------



## ldrjay

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Ive had Good luck on them in the fall time and springtime when the waters above 40 -45 degrees. Usually use the gold/ ones with yellow dots and recently have been trying the white madflash thats basically transparent with some flash/prism on the inside.


I love the mad flash firetiger. never thought about casting them. I'll have to try that!


----------



## gottacatchemall

My first "real" one this year


----------



## KTkiff

gottacatchemall said:


> My first "real" one this year


What is a non real one? Lol


----------



## 3wt7X

Gottacatchemall,

That's a great looking fish!!! Congrats.... The water looks pretty nice where you were fishing as well. Did you get him on the swing?


----------



## laynhardwood

Where do you catch fake ones?


----------



## 3wt7X

Chagrin river outfitters has a real nice fake one on the sign. I fished to it for an hour last time I was there. It wouldn't move for anything. Must see a lot of pressure. The angler ethics on the sidewalk are terrible. People constantly walking between me and the fish. The were pretty rude with the odd looks as well


----------



## CloudySea

Not "real" until they're bigger than 20" or so! I'm with you! Lol the bigger they are, the funner they are to catch!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

CloudySea said:


> Not "real" until they're bigger than 20" or so! I'm with you! Lol the bigger they are, the funner they are to catch!


Actually some of the biggest steelhead Ive ever caught 12-13lbs + didnt even fight as hard as a fresh 7-8lbr


----------



## gottacatchemall

I'm not insulting anyone's fish or calling them fake, I just found that fish to be an accomplishment to catch on the swing after weeding through a bunch of jacks... i love the fight and bigger doesn't always mean better, but it's all about the line going tight and the freight train of a tug


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Caught a nice one today on a black spinner, let it drop for about an 8-10 count then slow retrieve. Was 24.5 inches 4.5lb. Typically catch and release trout but my dad wanted a couple early ones for his smoker


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

gottacatchemall said:


> My first "real" one this year


That fish looks dead.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Caught this small female steelhead today before dark on a pink egg sack


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> View attachment 222214
> Caught this small female steelhead today before dark on a pink egg sack


Homemade sack? I tried the pink atlas spawn sacks from dicks and haven't had any luck.


----------



## laynhardwood

That looks to be hand tied


----------



## laynhardwood

GrandRiverBassman said:


> Homemade sack? I tried the pink atlas spawn sacks from dicks and haven't had any luck.


I think you will have better luck with jigs or hardware.


----------



## gottacatchemall

Was out yesterday, didn't hookup, but was fishing some slow water holding fish and had one grab my fly 3 times on 1 swing... Short strikes. Anyway I didn't get the fish to take after a couple swings so seeing as how the water was slow I really stripped it, I mean blazed it across the top of the water right after I casted, and the fish exploded on my minnow pattern. It missed it but easily one of the most exhilarating reactionary strikes I've ever seen.

My point is, the steelhead yes, like it slow, but don't be afraid to really rip a spoon or spinner through the water... And if you do get one this way, be sure to have a full arm/hand flex while working it, or you may need Tommy John surgery after the strike!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Hand tied, sac exploded during the fight lol


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Erie outfitters and a few other bait shops sell 1LB glass jars of stream hardened loose salmon eggs from New York. If I don't have any steelhead eggs from the spring before I usually pickup a Jar of these salmon eggs and just tie them myself. Generally use bigger sacks in stained water and smaller ones when there's a lot of visibility.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

yea I troll for them...a lot of times I run my spoons just under the surface sometimes the spoons are actually rippling the water...when a steely hits on those days its pretty exciting lol


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Caught another small female yesterday on eggs, saw a lot of fish surfacing and pushing shiners also.


----------



## Runfish

Small chrome but it's the first of the season. Duel Egg patterns in a deep hole.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Got two dinks today, one was on a piece of shrimp under a bobber in some faster water. The other one was caught in some frog water on a chartreuse and orange vibrax.


----------



## gottacatchemall

Is this a competition?


----------



## creekcrawler

Naw, more of a celebration.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

Couple guys post pictures and info on what they caught em on and you ask if it's a competition?? Good reports guys keep em coming , not sure where gottacatchemall is trying to go with this ...


----------



## Osmerus

Ya nice on the reports. Good to hear people are getting some. The Chag and Rocky have produced for me several times out now. The breakwalls are also producing quiet a few fish. A near west side wall was good for me the other day, saw several other steelies landed.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Not a competition, I'm sharing what I am catching, what I am catching them on, and the water that they were holding in. Im just happy to get an hour or so on the river every few days between watching my daughter and Work.


----------



## jjshbetz11

Hope to get out soon, I would imagine they are in pools and tail outs that are deep enough?

Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Where I'm fishing has been pretty low conditions one was taken in faster water at the head of a run probably 3 ft deep, and other caught on hardware was in a deep pool with just a little bit of flow trickling through it prob around 6-7ft deep if I had to guess


----------



## gottacatchemall

Jesus you guys need to relax... Picked this one up in some really fast water, I think it was hungry


----------



## gottacatchemall

This is how I feel every time I post


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Landed an adult male today on a pink egg sac had good color went airborne 2x released it without a pic, fish was too lively to drag out of water and take a pic. Saw a nice adult female caught also on jig and gulp Minnow within a couple minutes of me landing the buck.


----------



## 3wt7X

Gottacatchemall, 
If that is how I felt every time I posted then I'd be posting all the time. That sure is a lucky stuffed monkey


----------



## jjshbetz11

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Where I'm fishing has been pretty low conditions one was taken in faster water at the head of a run probably 3 ft deep, and other caught on hardware was in a deep pool with just a little bit of flow trickling through it prob around 6-7ft deep if I had to guess


Thanks for reply, waiting on a rain then gonna hit up rocky


Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


----------



## gottacatchemall

Been spending a lot of time on the water and not seeing a lot of fish being caught, chagrin, grand and conneaut. Picked up 3 on conny all in fast water but for how good the conditions were this weekend, fish were not abundant. Fished the freak out of 3 stretches and picked up 2 in 2 drifts, same hole. They should be showing up soon but thought conny would have more seeing how good the elk run has been.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Nice fish !!!!!!!!


----------



## laynhardwood

That is a nice football


----------



## SelfTaught

What a pig!


----------

